# Filtro paso banda



## Alejandro Andreu (Nov 11, 2006)

Hola, tengo un problema. Acabo de montar un equipo de audio en el coche. Va todo genial, pero se me mete ruido por los cables rca del radiocd al amplificador. Es un SHHHHHHHH continuo  . He pensado que la solucion seria colocar un filtro paso banda entre la etapa y los altavoces, entre los  1000hz y los 20000hz.Los cables son de buena calidad, y no hay malas conexiones. Alguien me podria dar su opinion de cual seria la mejor solucion? Si es la del filtro, que materiales pasivos necesitaria??


----------



## Zdrake (Nov 13, 2006)

Bueno, yo te diria que lo de un filtro paso banda con Fs en 1Khz no es la mejor opcion desde luego, a no ser que te guste quedarte sin graves claro. Los mejores graves para subwoofer estan en 100 0 200 mhz.

Yo te diria que busques que es lo que provoca el ruido, o si conoces a alguien con un analizador que te pueda decir en que frecuencias esta ese ruido tratar de eliminarlo con un filtro especifico, pero no es algo que sepa hacer cualquiera y desde luego no hay esos filtros a la venta, tendrias que hacerlo.

mi recomendacion es que busque el problema y lo arregles, no merece la pena complicarse.

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Nov 13, 2006)

yo apuntaria al radio cd
Que suede si cortocircuitas a masa los rca que estan conectados al radio que van al amplificador ¿el SHHHHH sigue?


----------



## palomo (Nov 13, 2006)

8) Por lo que pones en tu mensaje amigo Alejandro y me imagino que el ruido lo hace con radio y aun cuando funciona la cinta, te recomiendo que no pongas en cortocircuito la tierra de la señal que proviene del radio ya que esta es diferente al de la masa que es el chasis de tu vehiculo y puedes dañar el tocacintas   , 

si puedes poner al menos los componentes que estas ocupando para poder ayudarte como checar de donde probiene el ruido, ¿ya checaste que el ruido proviene de los cables que van al amplificador? porque no vas paso a paso de atras hacia adelante conectando primero el amplificador y despues los demas componentes si es que tienes algo mas conectado y checar de que aparato probiene el ruido y si es de los cables lo dudo mucho ya que mencionas que estos son de alta calidad verifica que por donde los pasas no se encuentre ningun modulo de control del vehiculo, otra recomendacion si tienes la fuente en la cajuela que es donde por lo regular se coloca, pasa los cables de señal por el lado contrario de por donde pasas la alimentacion para el amplificador,   

Suerte  Atte: Palomo


----------



## capitanp (Nov 13, 2006)

lo que pones  masa es la entrada del amplificador!!!!!


----------



## Alejandro Andreu (Nov 13, 2006)

Los cables son de calidad, cuando los desconecto, el SHHH desparece. Y si, los paso junto con el positivo de la bateria, van por el lado izquiero del vehiculo. Es por eso??


----------



## palomo (Nov 13, 2006)

¿La entrada del amplificador? quieres decir por donde entra la señal, amigo a lo mejor mi incurcion en el mundo de audio casero sea apenas muy poco pero lo referente al audio-car no estoy en paños menores, ¿la masa a la que te refieres es al chasis o me equivoco? la masa que proviene del autoestereo es diferente a la masa del chasis, conecta esto y tendras ruido por intemodulacion con el alternador, esto si es que el estero o el amplificador no se dañe o en caso contrario obtendras un sobrecalentamiento en el amplificador, te lo digo amigo capitanp ya que yo tengo un negocio de instalacion de audio-car y esta conexión es un gran pecado  asi como de evitar poner la señal negativa de las bocinas a masa del vehiculo o te refieres a otro tipo de masa ¿Cual?


----------

